# Help me install hydros



## juggalowridin (Oct 2, 2005)

i have switches, switch box, motors, string, and gator bytes, problem is i have no f'n clue of how to install this stuff and i dont know what else im gonna need. i bought this kit over 4 yrs ago and it had no instructions. anyway any help is hella appreciated. any links? pics? thanks.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

few diagrams i've made


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

hey 1 of a kind i am pissed ever since i seen that last pic i have thought,wat the f**k does top view of "o" mean?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Oct 2 2005, 09:38 PM~3929655
> *hey 1 of a kind i am pissed ever since i seen that last pic i have thought,wat the f**k does top view of "o" mean?
> *


an O is what the T slider fits onto..the O is glued onto the chassis...the T slider slides through it.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

yeah awhile bacc i had that prob tryin to understand..but then i just put it together

SOCOM 3 IS COMMING IN 7 DAYS!!!


----------



## juggalowridin (Oct 2, 2005)

hey thanks. does anyone have real pics of the t slider and the "O" or a walkthrough with pics or anything, do you think i should just buy the hoppin hydros chassis? and also wtf are the gator bites for and do you guys use them? and if you have pics of your chassis please show me em, so i can try to get a good idea. peace and hair grease.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalowridin_@Oct 3 2005, 12:53 PM~3932673
> *hey thanks. does anyone have real pics of the t slider and the "O" or a walkthrough with pics or anything, do you think i should just buy the hoppin hydros chassis? and also wtf are the gator bites for and do you guys use them? and if you have pics of your chassis please show me em, so i can try to get a good idea.    peace and hair grease.
> *


if it's your first one..go for the hoppin hydros chassis. it's very easy to use, and works pretty good. it will give you an idea on how it all works.

the gator clips are used to connect your battery pack to the switchbox.

here's some pics of real t-sliders..and how they work

-Here is what comes with the t-slider package









-You glue the O above the axle, and the T slides through it









-These holes are where you attach the string, then run the string down through the O and on to your motor.









-It should look something like this...









-Then when you hit the switch..up it goes!


----------



## juggalowridin (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks alot 1ofaknd im gonna go ahead and get the chassis with some other shit and also where do you get tsliders who makes them or are they homemade thanks again dog


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalowridin_@Oct 3 2005, 07:46 PM~3935734
> *thanks alot 1ofaknd im gonna go ahead and get the chassis with some other shit and also where do you get tsliders who makes them or are they homemade thanks again dog
> *


both Hoppin Hydros and Pegasus make the t-sliders.

i carry the hoppin hydros ones, as well as a lot of other usefull stuff and parts you might end up needing. 

http://www.scalelows.com/hoppinhydros.html

You said you have all the switches, motors, and all that. so a good option might be to get the EZ chassis. It's just a raw chassis, and you can use either t-sliders or UBARS with it. (or even one of each like in my diagram) they run like $5.00.


----------



## juggalowridin (Oct 2, 2005)

hey whats the difference between tsliders and u bars and do you need 2 motors on each tslider? and whats the purpose of having one of each? i assume its for 3wheel mo . by the way i only have 2 motors but i might get 2 more. thanks alot man and i will go through scalelows for all my shit.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalowridin_@Oct 4 2005, 04:38 PM~3941045
> *hey whats the difference between tsliders and u bars and do you need 2 motors on each tslider? and whats the purpose of having one of each? i assume its for 3wheel mo . by the way i only have 2 motors but i might get 2 more. thanks alot man and i will go through scalelows for all my shit.
> *


ubars work better for hopping...t-sliders give you crazy side to side moves.

t-sliders are usually used on dancers, so yes, you need a 4 motor setup.

to get the best of both worlds (hopping and dancing) you can put a ubar on the front (hop) and put a t-slider on the rear (3 wheel) and it would only require 3 motors total.


----------

